# Clutch Slave Cylinder issue



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Slave is miserable to replace, no problems with my Cruze clutch yet, knock on wood, but did have problems with the master cylinder on my old 04 Cavalier, lost all free play. These are easy to replace. 

Feel my old Honda clutches were the best, strictly mechanical, had a clicker wheel under the hood, when free play became less, just give it a couple of clicks. Even had an arrow on it telling you when the clutch had to be replaced.

Hydraulics like your front brake calipers are inherently self adjustable. Telltale signs of a worn clutch is suddenly, have no free play left. Parking brake on the Cruze is also self adjustable, really don't like self adjustments, when they go bad, instead of rotating a nut, have to replace the whole darn thing.

In trying to make vehicles less maintenance free, making it a hail of a lot more expensive to maintain.


----------

